# how do i join the livebearers forum ?



## Vince (Dec 10, 2010)

New at this and somewhat lost about how to join a FORUM etc.

Vince


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Once you sign up for the site you can post to any thread, no need to sign up for individual topics...just post away!


----------

